# Jeff Speakman Medical Fund Seminar



## Bob White (Feb 7, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]On  March 30th there will be a special day of seminars for the Jeff  Speakman Medical Fund. These seminars will be held in Pasadena, Ca. at  the Kenpo 5.0 school owned by Anto Parseghian. There will be 6 seminars  throughout the day with all proceeds going to this fund. The instructors  will be; 
1.	Tommy Chavies 
2.	Dan Pribble 
3.	Paul Dye 
4.	Bob White 
5.	Ron Sanchez 
6.	Benny Urquidez 
It should be a great day of training and another example of kenpo  working together to be in service. The first seminar will start at  9:30AM and each seminar will be 1 hr. 
For more information call 626 7941700 or 949 6450337. There will be more information posted as we get closer to the event.	 [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 7, 2013)

Great line-up!


----------

